# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  CONOCE Y CONSULTANOS SOBRE PROCESOS

## GRADERI SAC

*EXPORTADOR : NECESITAS PROCESAR TUS PRODUCTOS?**Para exportacion.* Te ofrecemos diversos servicios y productos que garantizaran el éxito comercial en tus negocios. Tu encárgate de la gestión comercial y déjanos a los especialistas la producción. * Central de consultas: (51 1) 2809386 Whatsapp: 960193089 acomercial@graderiperu.com*   *PLANTA DE PROCESOS GRADERI SAC CERTIFICADA* ** *Procesamos productos inocuos, de consumo directo y tenemos experiencia en Novel foods, Nuestra planta de proceso cuenta con controles que garantizan la inocuidad de tu producto y por lo tanto la seguridad de tu invercion. trabaja con los profesionales, trabaja con GRADERI SAC.   CONTAMOS CON UNA LINEA ENCAPSULADA DE PROCESADO DE MACA Y TUBÉRCULOS ANDINOS, QUE HEMOS VALIDADO Y CERTIFICADO EN EL 2017, TAMBIÉN DESHIDRATADORAS DE BANDEJAS DE 600 Kg DE BACH, DESHIDRATADORAS DE LECHO FLUIDISADO DE ALTA PRECION Y MOLINOS CON SELECTOR ELECTRICO Y IMANES 4000. - FORMULADO DE PRODUCTOS INSTANTÁNEOS
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE ALCACHOFA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE RUDA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE ESPINACA- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE YACON - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE PANCA - DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL - GELATINIZADO DE MACA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CURCUMA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CAMU CAMU - DESHIDRATADO DE AGUAYMANTO - GELATINIZADO DE MASHUA - DRY Y MOLIENDA DE LUCUMA. - TOSTADO Y MOLIDO DE CAFE - MOLIDO Y CLASIFICACION X MESH DE SAL DE MARAS  SENTIMOS PASIÓN POR EL SERVICIO.  CEO. ING. JUAN CARLOS MENESES
Teléfono: 2809386 E-Mail: acomercial@graderiperu.com Web: http://www.graderiperu.com Facebook: #GRADERI* Temas similares: Artículo: Día Nacional de la Alpaca: conoce más sobre este camélido y su importancia para el Perú Máquina etiquetadoras para facilitar procesos ¿Sobre qué cultivos o temas te interesaría que inform@cción organice sus Seminarios de Especialización en Procesos Agrícolas (SEPA) el 2015? Los procesos laborales   y el regimen  especial agrario SEPA: Seminarios de Especialización en Procesos Agrícolas

----------


## GRADERI SAC

*EXPORTADOR : NECESITAS PROCESAR TUS PRODUCTOS?**Para exportacion.* Te ofrecemos diversos servicios y productos que garantizaran el éxito comercial en tus negocios. Tu encárgate de la gestión comercial y déjanos a los especialistas la producción. * Central de consultas: (51 1) 2809386 Whatsapp: 960193089 acomercial@graderiperu.com*   *PLANTA DE PROCESOS GRADERI SAC CERTIFICADA* ** *Procesamos productos inocuos, de consumo directo y tenemos experiencia en Novel foods, Nuestra planta de proceso cuenta con controles que garantizan la inocuidad de tu producto y por lo tanto la seguridad de tu invercion. trabaja con los profesionales, trabaja con GRADERI SAC.   CONTAMOS CON UNA LINEA ENCAPSULADA DE PROCESADO DE MACA Y TUBÉRCULOS ANDINOS, QUE HEMOS VALIDADO Y CERTIFICADO EN EL 2017, TAMBIÉN DESHIDRATADORAS DE BANDEJAS DE 600 Kg DE BACH, DESHIDRATADORAS DE LECHO FLUIDISADO DE ALTA PRECION Y MOLINOS CON SELECTOR ELECTRICO Y IMANES 4000. - FORMULADO DE PRODUCTOS INSTANTÁNEOS
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE ALCACHOFA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE RUDA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE ESPINACA- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE YACON - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE PANCA - DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL - GELATINIZADO DE MACA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CURCUMA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CAMU CAMU - DESHIDRATADO DE AGUAYMANTO - GELATINIZADO DE MASHUA - DRY Y MOLIENDA DE LUCUMA. - TOSTADO Y MOLIDO DE CAFE - MOLIDO Y CLASIFICACION X MESH DE SAL DE MARAS  SENTIMOS PASIÓN POR EL SERVICIO.  CEO. ING. JUAN CARLOS MENESES
Teléfono: 2809386 E-Mail: acomercial@graderiperu.com Web: http://www.graderiperu.com Facebook: #GRADERI*

----------


## GRADERI SAC

WWW.GRADERISAC.COM

----------


## GRADERI SAC

Los que participamos de este sector tan hermoso de agro industria, conocemos que tan difícil es vender,  y la mayoría de los comerciales hacen todo por logar  facturar. Cuando conseguimos un comercial bueno, siempre queremos  que se desarrolle en  nuestra compañía; para lo cual debemos centrarlo en operaciones enfocadas de tal manera que no se disperse. 
La integridad y la capacidad moral  de el comercial es vital para concretar y realizar negocios a largo plazo. La falta de esta harían que el mercado se canivalice y los participantes se vuelvan un grupo de mercenarios. 
Gracias a Dios, aun existen muchos buenos comerciales dignos de imitar y que participan de este grupo, me permito dar un consejo: vuélvanse comerciales de INFLUENCIA. El sector necesita mas como  Ustedes.

----------


## GRADERI SAC

*TENEMOS LA EXPERIENCIA QUE NECESITAS .... !!!!
EXPANDE TU MERCADO... A NIVEL INTERNACIONAL..!!!! 
!!! NECESITAS EXPORTAR TUS PRODUCTOS AGROINDUSTRIALES..!!!! COMO LA MACA, CAMU CAMU, LUCUMA, SACHA INCHI, QUINUA, KIWICHA, HIERBAS MEDICINALES, TUBERCULOS, FRUTAS, GRANOS, OTROS.  DISPONEMOS DE PLANTA DE PROCESOS EN LIMA NO BUSQUES MÁS, TE BRINDAMOS CALIDAD EN EL SERVICIO, NUESTRA EXPERIENCIA NOS RESPALDA. Te ofrecemos diversos servicios de maquila para tus productos  Comunícate con nosotros o envíanos tus datos Central de consultas: +511 2809386 Ventas : +51 960193089 (Ing. Juan Carlos) acomercial@graderiperu.com   LABORATORIO GRADERI S.A.C. Brindamos servicio de maquila, basados en la agroindustria,especialistas en la industria alimentaria, deshidratado de frutas, tubérculos,granos, verduras y hierbas. Molienda, extruidos, concentrados, entre otros,ofreciendo productos y servicios de alta calidad y garantía lo que el mercado actualmente exige.  Servicios más requeridos: 
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MACA
- DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL
- GELATINIZADO DE MACA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MASHUA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CAMU CAMU
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE AGUAYMANTO
- GELATINIZADO DE MASHUA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE LUCUMA, ENTRE OTROS.  TE OFRECEMOS: - NUESTROS PROPIOS PRODUCTOS YA LISTOS PARA EXPORTAR 
- SERVICIOS PARA PROCESAR TU MATERIA PRIMA EN NUESTRA PLANTA.*

----------


## GRADERI SAC

INTRO

----------


## GRADERI SAC

GRACIAS POR SU MENSAJES.

----------


## graderiperu

*Saludos cordiales. 
Ing. Juan Carlos Meneses
Teléfono: 2809386 E-Mail: acomercial@graderiperu.com Web:http://www.graderiperu.com Facebook: #GRADERI*

----------


## graderiperu



----------


## graderiperu

*EXPORTADOR : NECESITAS PROCESAR TUS PRODUCTOS?**Para exportacion.* Te ofrecemos diversos servicios y productos que garantizaran el éxito comercial en tus negocios. Tu encárgate de la gestión comercial y déjanos a los especialistas la producción. * Central de consultas: (51 1) 2809386 Whatsapp: 960193089 acomercial@graderiperu.com*   *PLANTA DE PROCESOS GRADERI SAC CERTIFICADA* ** *Procesamos productos inocuos, de consumo directo y tenemos experiencia en Novel foods, Nuestra planta de proceso cuenta con controles que garantizan la inocuidad de tu producto y por lo tanto la seguridad de tu invercion. trabaja con los profesionales, trabaja con GRADERI SAC.   CONTAMOS CON UNA LINEA ENCAPSULADA DE PROCESADO DE MACA Y TUBÉRCULOS ANDINOS, QUE HEMOS VALIDADO Y CERTIFICADO EN EL 2017, TAMBIÉN DESHIDRATADORAS DE BANDEJAS DE 600 Kg DE BACH, DESHIDRATADORAS DE LECHO FLUIDISADO DE ALTA PRECION Y MOLINOS CON SELECTOR ELECTRICO Y IMANES 4000. - FORMULADO DE PRODUCTOS INSTANTÁNEOS
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE ALCACHOFA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE RUDA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE ESPINACA- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE YACON - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE PANCA - DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL - GELATINIZADO DE MACA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CURCUMA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CAMU CAMU - DESHIDRATADO DE AGUAYMANTO - GELATINIZADO DE MASHUA - DRY Y MOLIENDA DE LUCUMA. - TOSTADO Y MOLIDO DE CAFE - MOLIDO Y CLASIFICACION X MESH DE SAL DE MARAS  SENTIMOS PASIÓN POR EL SERVICIO.  CEO. ING. JUAN CARLOS MENESES
Teléfono: 2809386 E-Mail: acomercial@graderiperu.com Web: http://www.graderiperu.com Facebook: #GRADERI*

----------


## graderiperu

*TODAS TUS CONSULTAS A : (51 1) 2809386 Whatsapp: 960193089 acomercial@graderiperu.com*   *PLANTA DE PROCESOS GRADERI SAC CERTIFICADA* ** *Procesamos productos inocuos, de consumo directo y tenemos experiencia en Novel foods, Nuestra planta de proceso cuenta con controles que garantizan la inocuidad de tu producto y por lo tanto la seguridad de tu invercion. trabaja con los profesionales, trabaja con GRADERI SAC.   CONTAMOS CON UNA LINEA ENCAPSULADA DE PROCESADO DE MACA Y TUBÉRCULOS ANDINOS, QUE HEMOS VALIDADO Y CERTIFICADO EN EL 2017, TAMBIÉN DESHIDRATADORAS DE BANDEJAS DE 600 Kg DE BACH, DESHIDRATADORAS DE LECHO FLUIDISADO DE ALTA PRECION Y MOLINOS CON SELECTOR ELECTRICO Y IMANES 4000. - FORMULADO DE PRODUCTOS INSTANTÁNEOS
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE ALCACHOFA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE RUDA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE ESPINACA- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE YACON - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE PANCA - DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL - GELATINIZADO DE MACA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CURCUMA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CAMU CAMU - DESHIDRATADO DE AGUAYMANTO - GELATINIZADO DE MASHUA - DRY Y MOLIENDA DE LUCUMA. - TOSTADO Y MOLIDO DE CAFE - MOLIDO Y CLASIFICACION X MESH DE SAL DE MARAS  SENTIMOS PASIÓN POR EL SERVICIO.*

----------


## graderiperu

*EXPORTADOR : NECESITAS PROCESAR TUS PRODUCTOS?**Para exportacion.* Te ofrecemos diversos servicios y productos que garantizaran el éxito comercial en tus negocios. Tu encárgate de la gestión comercial y déjanos a los especialistas la producción. * Central de consultas: (51 1) 2809386 Whatsapp: 960193089 acomercial@graderiperu.com*   *PLANTA DE PROCESOS GRADERI SAC CERTIFICADA* ** *Procesamos productos inocuos, de consumo directo y tenemos experiencia en Novel foods, Nuestra planta de proceso cuenta con controles que garantizan la inocuidad de tu producto y por lo tanto la seguridad de tu invercion. trabaja con los profesionales, trabaja con GRADERI SAC.   CONTAMOS CON UNA LINEA ENCAPSULADA DE PROCESADO DE MACA Y TUBÉRCULOS ANDINOS, QUE HEMOS VALIDADO Y CERTIFICADO EN EL 2017, TAMBIÉN DESHIDRATADORAS DE BANDEJAS DE 600 Kg DE BACH, DESHIDRATADORAS DE LECHO FLUIDISADO DE ALTA PRECION Y MOLINOS CON SELECTOR ELECTRICO Y IMANES 4000. - FORMULADO DE PRODUCTOS INSTANTÁNEOS
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE ALCACHOFA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE RUDA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE ESPINACA- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE YACON - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE PANCA - DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL - GELATINIZADO DE MACA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CURCUMA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CAMU CAMU - DESHIDRATADO DE AGUAYMANTO - GELATINIZADO DE MASHUA - DRY Y MOLIENDA DE LUCUMA. - TOSTADO Y MOLIDO DE CAFE - MOLIDO Y CLASIFICACION X MESH DE SAL DE MARAS  SENTIMOS PASIÓN POR EL SERVICIO.  CEO. ING. JUAN CARLOS MENESES
Teléfono: 2809386 E-Mail: acomercial@graderiperu.com Web: http://www.graderiperu.com Facebook: #GRADERI*   *Temas similares:*  Artículo: Día Nacional de la Alpaca: conoce más sobre este camélido y su importancia para el PerúMáquina etiquetadoras para facilitar procesos¿Sobre qué cultivos o temas te interesaría que inform@cción organice sus Seminarios de Especialización en Procesos Agrícolas (SEPA) el 2015?Los procesos laborales y el regimen especial agrarioSEPA: Seminarios de Especialización en Procesos Agrícolas  Miniaturas adjuntadas

----------


## GRADERI SAC

*CEO. ING. JUAN CARLOS MENESES
Teléfono: 2809386 E-Mail: acomercial@graderiperu.com Web: http://www.graderiperu.com Facebook: #GRADERI*

----------


## graderiperu

*SENTIMOS PASIÓN POR EL SERVICIO.  CEO. ING. JUAN CARLOS MENESES
Teléfono: 2809386 E-Mail: acomercial@graderiperu.com Web: http://www.graderiperu.com Facebook: #GRADERI*

----------


## GRADERI SAC

*UPERFOODS DEL PERÚ PARA EL MUNDO..!!! CONSULTAS Y COTIZACIONES ING. JUAN CARLOS MENESES 960-193-089
OFICINA: 01-2809386 acomercial@graderiperu.com*

----------


## GRADERI SAC

INTRO

----------


## GRADERI SAC

*CEO. ING. JUAN CARLOS MENESES
Teléfono: 2809386 E-Mail: acomercial@graderiperu.com Web: http://www.graderiperu.com Facebook: #GRADERI*

----------


## GRADERI SAC

NOS APASIONAMOS POR SERVIRTE
GRADERI SAC
#maca, #procesos, #molido, #maquila

----------


## graderiperu

*EXPORTADOR : NECESITAS PROCESAR TUS PRODUCTOS?**Para exportacion.* Te ofrecemos diversos servicios y productos que garantizaran el éxito comercial en tus negocios. Tu encárgate de la gestión comercial y déjanos a los especialistas la producción. * Central de consultas: (51 1) 2809386 Whatsapp: 960193089 acomercial@graderiperu.com*   *PLANTA DE PROCESOS GRADERI SAC CERTIFICADA* ** *Procesamos productos inocuos, de consumo directo y tenemos experiencia en Novel foods, Nuestra planta de proceso cuenta con controles que garantizan la inocuidad de tu producto y por lo tanto la seguridad de tu invercion. trabaja con los profesionales, trabaja con GRADERI SAC.   CONTAMOS CON UNA LINEA ENCAPSULADA DE PROCESADO DE MACA Y TUBÉRCULOS ANDINOS, QUE HEMOS VALIDADO Y CERTIFICADO EN EL 2017, TAMBIÉN DESHIDRATADORAS DE BANDEJAS DE 600 Kg DE BACH, DESHIDRATADORAS DE LECHO FLUIDISADO DE ALTA PRECION Y MOLINOS CON SELECTOR ELECTRICO Y IMANES 4000. - FORMULADO DE PRODUCTOS INSTANTÁNEOS
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE ALCACHOFA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE RUDA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE ESPINACA- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE YACON - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE PANCA - DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL - GELATINIZADO DE MACA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CURCUMA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CAMU CAMU - DESHIDRATADO DE AGUAYMANTO - GELATINIZADO DE MASHUA - DRY Y MOLIENDA DE LUCUMA. - TOSTADO Y MOLIDO DE CAFE - MOLIDO Y CLASIFICACION X MESH DE SAL DE MARAS  SENTIMOS PASIÓN POR EL SERVICIO.  CEO. ING. JUAN CARLOS MENESES
Teléfono: 2809386 E-Mail: acomercial@graderiperu.com Web: http://www.graderiperu.com Facebook: #GRADERI*

----------


## graderiperu

INTRO

----------


## graderiperu

*PLANTA INDUSTRIAL CON EXPERIENCIA EN PRODUCTOS Y SERVICIOS AGROINDUSTRIALES.  ING. JUAN CARLOS MENESES
Teléfono: 2809386 E-Mail: acomercial@graderiperu.com Web: http://www.graderiperu.com Facebook: #GRADERI*

----------

